# box lid joinery



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey all I'm just looking for advice on box lid joinery options. I already have the lids and box structure already glued up so I'm only looking for how to make what I have work.

The boxes are box jointed sold wood and combinations of maple, Purple Heart, walnut, cherry and RO. Demionsions are 14" x 8" x 5 1/2".

The lids are all solid wood edge glued maple panels with a roman ogee profile. The are 3/8" oversized.

I went with separate lids because I didnt have a router table to go the hidden panel route. My thoughts are to just seperAte the boxes on the table saw and edge/face glue the tops/bottoms to the boxes but Im a little Leary of possible movement problems and want to be cautious. My second thought was to devise cleats out of scraps and attach them to the lid and box sides to allow for movement if necessary. Pics of boxes and lids are below.


----------



## BareFootWoodworks (Jul 20, 2017)

I believe I have a good idea of what you're getting at.

I would cut the lid off with the table saw and leave a 1/4 - 1/2" lip on the top and glue 1/8×1" strips to the inside of the bottom. it will prevent the movements you're worried about. Might I also suggest a barrel hinge. It will limit the movement as well but adds an amazing overall look to any fine box.

Also, you may want to check the links to your pictures. They aren't showing up.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

12-01-2014 03:32 PM


----------

